

The worlds first dynamic interface builder written in Lisp - 1998 - jcmoscon
http://vimeo.com/62618532
ExperTelligence introduced "Interface Builder" in 1986. We took it up to neXt to show Steve Jobs - the rest is history. In 1988, Denison Bollay built a much more dynamic interface tool, in which the interface was fully modifiable AS the program was running. Since it was built in incrementally compiled LISP, all other functions and methods were also modifiable on the fly. Denny took it to Seattle to show Bill Gates, but MicroSoft wanted a version written in basic (no objects, no methods, etc back then). I explained one couldn't do that without OO. They built Visual Basic.
======
jcmoscon
Actually, it was 1988! LISP is ahead of its time.

